# Watch out Wikipedia, here comes Britannica 2.0



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

In a move to take on Wikipedia, the Encyclopedia Britannica is inviting the hoi polloi to edit, enhance and contribute to its online version.

New features enabling the inclusion of this user-generated content will be rolled out on the encyclopedia's website over the next 24 hours, Britannica's president, Jorge Cauz, said in an interview today.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/technolo...edia-and-google/2009/01/22/1232471469973.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm sure Wikipedia is quaking in it's boots.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm even less impressed. I visited the Britannica site, and it's a pay site! I really doubt the casual user is going to pay them for an occasional search.


----------

